# [FERRARI] - Finally online !!!!



## JBMMV (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi from France,

People who visited the site http://www.supercars-photo.com awaited this one for a long time.







He's finally online and you can visit it at :

http://www.ecurierouge.com

I'm waiting your comments

JB


----------

